# over spined arrows



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

I believe the arrows I got for my wife are over spined, what can I do too correct this without having too buy new arrows, they are 25" from end too nock groove, she is shooting 46# a 25" gold tip 75/95, with 125gr. heads and another 50 grains added weight in front, she has a 3/8" tear too the right that I can't get too go away, its not a huge deal unless she shoots and elk at 5 yards, which is very possible since I shot my at 6 last year, this will be her first year bowhunting elk,
Matt


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I believe 7595s are 340 spine, which is way too stiff at 46# / 25". Given they are already cut, the only thing you can do is add more weight to the front end. Sorry, I'd go for new arrows, probably about 500 spine, but you'll need to provide more information to check for optimal spine.

As far as tuning goes, you may be able to get the tear out depending on the bow and her form. How do you paper tune? Paper tuning should be done at around 3 to 5ft and you can get inconsistent results if the string presses to hard on the nose or the string is too hard into the cheek or the draw length is off, ... How did you set the initial center shot? Does the bow have a yoke and did you try yoke tuning?


----------



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

I set the initial center shot with a tool I have too line up the string/nock, you flip it and move the rest too match, never have done any yoke tuning....
Matt


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

If her form is OK and you moved the rest to try and walk it in and still have a tear, I would try yoke tuning. You might want to take it to a pro shop and have them give you a hand. If you want to give it a try, you will need a press and a portable press will work fine. Want the center shot at the manufacturer's spec, which should not be too far off of what your center shot tool is telling you, then press the bow, you won't need to go very far, and put 1/2 twist in the right yoke (assuming point left nock right tear). Basically, you are moving the string slightly left, which moves the nock left, and should reduce or remove the right tear. If it gets smaller, but is still there, try another 1/2 twist. Play with it until it walks in. Do not want to introduce too much cam lean when yoke tuning, so if it looks like it's going to take more than a twist or two, time for professional help.


----------



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey thanks, I'll go over too Archery Central and have them help me out, thanks for the information, much appreciated,
Matt


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

give me the info and I'll run it on Software for Archers Expert and tell you exactly what she needs.

Bow Mfgr
Year
Total arrow weight
draw length

I can tell you right off..

WAY TOO STIFF NOW

The above poster is correct, the 75/95 arrows you have now are .340 spine.

Your info suggests about 440 grains total weight.

If her bow is a 333 IBO she needs a spine about .490

If her bow is a 320 IBO she needs a .500 spine


----------



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

her bow is the original Diamond Edge, not sure of year 2007 maybe.... 23.5" draw, 46 lbs I believe, and about 450 grain arrow.
Matt


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would recommend Victory VAP arrows for her. My wife shoots the 600 at 24" with 80 g points and 43 lbs on her Hoyt Carbon Spyder rated at 332fps she is getting 282fps. the penetration in targets is extreme. Probably want to go with the 500 spine at 46 with heavier broadheads. Good luck


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Ok here goes. Software for Archers Expert

23.5 " draw length
46 pounds draw
2007 Diamond Edge
arrow is Gold Tip Ultralite .600 spine
cut to 25"
100 tip (target or broadhead)
11.4 g insert
8.3 g Acculite nock 
Blazer Micro Nock 2 G each

253 g TAW
235 fps
31 KE

Still STIFF but better than anything else.
She needs a .700 spine to get it right


----------

